# Grubworms and reseeding



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I was inspecting the yard today. I dig a little digging and found what I didn't want to find: a fat grubworm taking a nap in the dirt.

With the numbers of moths I've seen, I think it is safe to assume that there are more grubs, though I was not able to locate another after six additional surveys.

I'm going to be reseeding in mid or late September. Is there any way around using a pesticide if my seedlings are to have a chance?

I bought some pesticide several months ago. I didn't want to apply it because they are so non-selective.

What's an organically minded lawn enthusiast to do?


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Is there noticeable damage from the grubs? A lot of times lawns have grubs and the lawn is healthy enough you don't have damage. If this is the case I wouldn't worry about putting anything down. If you're truly worried you could purchase a 24 hour grub killer at any big box store and be fine for seeding by September. Personally I like to keep the lawn organic as well so if I do have damage I let it go and let my fall efforts take care of the problems by seeding.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

No damage at all, but I have mostly crabgrass. I'm not sure if crabgrass is stronger than grass in that respect.

I strongly prefer to just "let it ride" and let other insects and birds take care of the problem. However, I might just cry if they hurt my reseeding efforts this fall.
Have you had a grubworm problem while overseeding? How did that work out?


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

social port said:


> No damage at all, but I have mostly crabgrass. I'm not sure if crabgrass is stronger than grass in that respect.
> 
> I strongly prefer to just "let it ride" and let other insects and birds take care of the problem. However, I might just cry if they hurt my reseeding efforts this fall.
> Have you had a grubworm problem while overseeding? How did that work out?


SP what is your target date to start nuking the lawn? I'm thinking around Aug. 10th.. hopefully get 2 rounds of Glyphosate down before Sept 15th and scalp.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

It sounds like our yard is similar. I have I'd dare say 80% crabgrass


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> It sounds like our yard is similar. I have I'd dare say 80% crabgrass


I'd say 70 percent crab, ten percent dying Bermuda (I will use lethal injection if I have to), and 20 percent fescue. I think I may have some bindweed moving up in the ranks too. It's a hot mess, as they say, especially during the summer.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

My target date for glyphosate?

You know, I was planning to go nuclear when I thought that the Bermuda army had invaded beyond repair. But as it turns out, the Bermuda army is quite small, so I am just going to do several rounds of weed killer.

When I thought that I needed to use glyphosate, my plan was to start this week. But that was for the purpose of killing Bermuda, which would probably take longer than the typical nuke.

Also, I was thinking the earlier the better--buying time for the massive task of dethatching, working on soil, possibly leveling (in the spirit of wardconnor and Pete1313). I'm beginning to conclude that the best lawns are always as level as can be.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

social port said:


> My target date for glyphosate?
> 
> You know, I was planning to go nuclear when I thought that the Bermuda army had invaded beyond repair. But as it turns out, the Bermuda army is quite small, so I am just going to do several rounds of weed killer.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I got a few small patches of Bermuda also. It seems it's always near my concrete.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

social port said:


> You know, I was planning to go nuclear when I thought that the Bermuda army had invaded beyond repair. But as it turns out, the Bermuda army is quite small, so I am just going to do several rounds of weed killer.


So, this would be more like a Bermuda Platoon then right? :wink: As a warm season grass guy, I'm going to be nuking my lawn tomorrow, hoping for a seed down date in 2 weeks. Spreading that Bermuda love


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > My target date for glyphosate?
> ...


It probably likes the heat and any bare area that might be near the concrete. I have often worried that edging might give bermuda a license to starting growing.
Send it back down to the pit of fire where it belongs.

By the way, I did some investigating a few weeks ago on average temperatures for our area. We do not see average high temperatures consistently at 80 or below until the last week or two of September. In my opinion, that might be pushing the seed date back too far, but that would be the sweet spot based on the temperature trends.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I was planning to go nuclear when I thought that the Bermuda army had invaded beyond repair. But as it turns out, the Bermuda army is quite small, so I am just going to do several rounds of weed killer.
> ...


That is spot on. And the Platoon leader doesn't have a clue what is about to come his way (Donald Rumsfeld's unknown unknowns). It's so satisfying.



Colonel K0rn said:


> Spreading that Bermuda love


I love ya, CK, but that idea makes me absolutely nauseous.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

When I see Bermuda it's kind of like seeing that old girlfriend that keeps coming back around and you want to be like "gurl bye" but you know she crazy so you be nice hoping she don't blast you on Facebook....


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> When I see Bermuda it's kind of like seeing that old girlfriend that keeps coming back around and you want to be like "gurl bye" but you know she crazy so you be nice hoping she don't blast you on Facebook....


 :laugh:


----------

